# Polygraph Exam question



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2005)

Hello,

Does anyone know which states do not conduct polygraph exams for employment. Obviously I know MA doesnt but I was told there were a few other states that doesnt give them. 

Thank You


----------



## StrongasanAux (Nov 5, 2007)

Got a secret?


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

who doesn't but I don't know if my secrets are going to keep me from applying to states that conduct polys... so what are you hiding?


----------



## StrongasanAux (Nov 5, 2007)

I can always appreciate honesty. I have nothing to hide pretty much I 'm an open book.


----------



## CTrain (Apr 17, 2006)

I believe Rhode Island does not


----------



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

Not hiding anything.. oh wait just that body in my freezer....


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

Those things don't work if you cross your fingers right.


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

pretty much every state does. Mass and RI dont however (the only 2 that i know of lol)


----------



## StrongasanAux (Nov 5, 2007)

That one did slip my mind Dodge.


----------

